# Coding help!



## ktden (Feb 16, 2010)

How does anyone code fibroglandular densities as reported by radiologist via
screening mammogram?

Thanks
KTden


----------



## amjordan (Feb 16, 2010)

I would think that 793.89 - Other (abnormal) findings on radiological examination of breast, would be the best since this is coming from a mammogram report.


----------

